# Pb wifi Ipad1



## ratonton (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
Je suis débutant en Ipad (IPAD 1). Mon problème est qu'alors que le sigle wifi est bien en place en haut à gauche je ne suis pas connecté sur le modem 512 de la maison alors que sur le modem 1024 (et oui mais pour la Polynésie c'est beaucoup...) je me connecte automatiquement Merci de m'apporter vos lumières


----------



## mixnel (9 Juillet 2011)

tu demandes pourquoi tu te connectes au modem 1024 et non au 512 c'est ça ? si c'est bien ça regarde dans tes réglages wifi quel réseau est sélectionné


----------

